

Palm CEO Jon Rubinstein blames the Droid for the Pre's lackluster sales - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/palm-ceo-jon-rubinstein-blames-droid-for-palm-pres-lackluster-sales/

======
protomyth
I guess poor build quality, too long between announcement and delivery, wrong
network, and poor handling of developers had nothing to do with it.

